# kabooki "official" pictures.. which for website



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

ok gor some "oficial" piccies of booki


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

other 3


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

and these are oddballs.. the first is her "loving me" by eating me and the second is her rear shot for now


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

She is so pretty!  

I picked one and three. For some reason, I like one. It's a nice pic, but three is good too.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks. my boyfriend is like.. shes too big.

she's only 10 1/2 months, and since we're all used to the nigies its like a monster


she stood up and pulled a "demi" (lesserweevil) by putting her hooves on my chest.. her heads as tall as mine is!

and the breeder said she should double in size this next year!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

she's a really pretty doe, I love her coloring  I chose pics 3 and 4.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks.. did i do good??

she's due may 3rd.. which is a week before our first show.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I think so  She's a very upstanding doe and every part of her seems to just fit together and is smoothly blended. :thumb:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I chose 3 and 4 too. She is a beauty!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

She is soo pretty too! Maybe you should send her to me instead?

Don't take offense though, and I'm probably being way too picky. The first picture its smooshing her ear and as far as I know its important to see the ear type on Lamanchas? The last picture shes holding her neck wierd, so I chose 2 and 3, and i think I like three a bit better than two.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

amos.. what ear?

ahaha 

i went with picture three. the breeder liked it best too


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I meant whether they are cookie or elf ears, I know certain registration papers need that verified.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

lol i think most people agree with 3

She's pretty


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yea amos i know. i was teasing haha

lamancha people can correct me if i'm wrong.. but thats a gopher ear she has? if theirs no ear flap


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Her ears are definately gopher, elf ears have much more cartilage.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

ok and just for reference down the road.. bucks can only have gopher ears?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, bucks have to have gopher ears only. My Yogi has kind of longish gopher ears, they are actually one inch, at appraisal time that was the first thing the appraiser noticed about him. She almost didn't do him, but his ears were short enough luckily


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

SDK said:


> she stood up and pulled a "demi" (lesserweevil) by putting her hooves on my chest.. her heads as tall as mine is!
> 
> and the breeder said she should double in size this next year!


I think it should become a verb... "to demi", you know, as in, I demi, you demi, he demis...

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

haha everyone loves demi


----------

